# Hi Fi Headphones ( Max Rs.5000)



## josin (Jun 13, 2013)

Guys please help me out. my Max budget is Rs.5000/-. I would like to have the following qualities in my headphones. 

1. Circumaural type
2. Deep bass and good mids
3.good build quality for rough usage.
4. Comfortable for atleast 3 to 4 Hrs.
 i have large ears and i don't prefer in the ear/ on the ear type. i have Audio Technica ATH- AD300 in my mind, but i am skeptical about its build quality and its deep bass capability . i am also considering this too. I am open to any brand.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 13, 2013)

How bout the Audio Technica ATH-M20 Closed-back Dynamic Stereo Monitor Headphones... they have good bass...
Sony's xb400 is also great however they aren't Circumaural...


----------



## josin (Jun 13, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> How bout the Audio Technica ATH-M20 Closed-back Dynamic Stereo Monitor Headphones... they have good bass...
> Sony's xb400 is also great however they aren't Circumaural...



I tried Audio Technica ATH-M20 , but the bass is barely noticeable...not good for me.   Has any one used Blaupunkt DJ 112 Silver Edition headphones? themobilestore is selling it for 3K...seems a good value for money offer.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 13, 2013)

As far as i know, Audio Technica series has very low bass response, specially in the AD series. Try Sony MDR-V6 - Its an extremely old model, but its good. I think V-MODA Crossfade LP is also good if you're planning to wear it outside and use with your pmp/cell phone.

Haven't used any blaupunkt headphones. so, cant really judge. But if you can try them out, try them out with the music type that you listen to, and if they sound good, youre good to go. Sound quality is very personal, so if it suits you, and you feel the build is good, go for them.


----------



## josin (Jun 14, 2013)

i have decided to take a chance with Blaupunkt DJ 112 Silver Edition headphone, i ll post a review when i get it in my hand.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 14, 2013)

cool please do so


----------



## josin (Jun 16, 2013)

The mobile store.....they cancelled my order says they don't have the stock......now i have to find ( search for) another one...
@Soumik: have you used V-MODA Crossfade LP, i am seriously considering this option and also an Amp to go with it. Can you please suggest an amp(budget 6K) for this( The amp is intended to be used on my Laptop and Nexus 4)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^Fiio E11 should do.



samudragupta said:


> How bout the Audio Technica ATH-M20 Closed-back Dynamic Stereo Monitor Headphones... they have good bass...



To be frank I lol'd hard mate after reading your reply as I was listening songs on my M20 while reading. No offence intended, but what in the world made you "feel" bass in M20 ? It has got a very mediocre bass. Bassheads will kick it without listening.



Soumik said:


> As far as i know, Audio Technica series has very low bass response, specially in the AD series.



AD series is open type headphones, so naturally they're weak_er_ in bass department.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 18, 2013)

@josin - Nope i dont really own one of them. I tried on once from an acquaintance, but nt really enough to give any personal opinion. I am saying based on ratings and reviews. Combined with an amplifier, they should give pretty powerful bass.  Amplifier.. am still looking for mine so i cant really suggest any yet. 

@dashing.sujay - Whats the difference in E11 and E07K? they seem to be close in price, but different in model numbers. lol.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2013)

E11 is just a portable amp while E07K is a portable amp cum DAC.


----------



## josin (Jun 19, 2013)

Soumik said:


> @josin - Nope i dont really own one of them. I tried on once from an acquaintance, but nt really enough to give any personal opinion. I am saying based on ratings and reviews. Combined with an amplifier, they should give pretty powerful bass.  Amplifier.. am still looking for mine so i cant really suggest any yet.


I also went through all most all reviews and decided to go for it. I will get it tomorrow from Ebay. I seriously doubted it was fake and i questioned the seller, but he reassured me that the product contains a serial number and that can be verified with V-moda website.so i ordered it.I will post a full review with images.

I got the product today. I successfully registered the product. Passed all tests mentioned here.  its original i think. Sound pretty good on nexus 4 with out any amp ( i am using Neutron Mp). here are some images, detailed review will follow after 24 Hr burn in time.


----------

